# Help funding my story



## Sabergray (Aug 16, 2016)

Hello there,

Thank you for taking the time to stop by and visit my website for the second update in the book of Saizo, a young ninja-in-training with quite the story unfolding before him! I’ve already put the first section up for anyone to read and download at any point in time, and that’s something I plan on doing for the remainder of the updates as well, in case any new visitors missed them in here.

In the first section of the story we saw the training of the two wolf brothers with their teacher Kyba in a densely wooded area; a training session filled with as much mystery as their very first. Now the story begins following Emperor Kotai, and you get a good image at what’s going on in the kingdom they’re all a part of…

Please tell me what you think, and if you’d like to help out in any way there’s a donations page on IndieGoGo and Patreon where you can throw in your support! If you can’t afford that then just spreading the word would be more than enough help in itself. Other than all that, enjoy part two of Chapter 1!
www.ninjawolfsaizo.com


----------

